# Skele-A-What



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks to Crazy Bonez, I've been interested in collecting different types of skeleton creatures. I'm hoping that by starting this, we could pool together the info of what type of skeleton collections are out there. 

What On Earth was the first with the skele-a-gnome, skele-a-dog, skele-a-dragon, skele-a-goose, skele-a-cat and skele-a-squirrel. Just added is a gummy bear skeleton!

Crazy Bonez has the skeleton bulldog, hound, beagle, cat, bird, spider, vulture, mouse and scorpion. 

Mernards has a skeleton gnome collection that also includes a few dogs around Halloween.

Spirit has their skeleton gnomes and garden creatures/zombies too.

There are also skeleton flamingos.

Anything I've missed?


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

I know you have it listed but I really do like the spider, and I think we need pictures


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

I got that Gummy Bear skeleton for my wife for Christmas and it is pretty awesome. Definitely more of a vinyl model than something you'd decorate outdoors with, as the insides are a bit fragile, but I could see it working very well in some kind of Wicked Willy Wonka theme


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I want to get a skelly dog or cat for my front porch but I'd be tempted to leave it out all year lol


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Last year I got a bat-like skeleton and frog skeleton from World Markets. (I believe that was the name of the place. I found it from a thread on here. I'll check and see if I can find a proper link and add it here.)


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Do you have pics of frog and bat please? Think they will have it again this year?


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

I got those as well last year! Here are links and pics. They call it a "dinosaur skeleton" but works well as a bat.

http://www.worldmarket.com/product/frog+skeleton.do

http://www.worldmarket.com/product/hanging+dinosaur+skeleton.do


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Rustie said:


> I got those as well last year! Here are links and pics. They call it a "dinosaur skeleton" but works well as a bat.


Thanks for the link and photos! I am laughing because just yesterday I was having a discussion with a friend of mine that I could not remember if it was a dinosaur or bat. LOL 
I'm going to pass it off as a bat skeleton.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I got the dino-bat, too  along with a few dogs, crows, and a boney-eared cat. I also have an accurate repro of a cat skeleton. I got a Bio supply frog-- a sturdier and somewhat more realistic scientific model (overly large and heavy boned, though). I've been accumulating a while! I have a few small cryptozoid skeletons (I have a weakness for those). I have a couple of the skulled spiders like Scott_Garrett's (nice setup with that one!) but I don't yet have the new one, nor the Buzzard. I'm waiting to see what's available at what price when Halloween gets closer. (I do have a genuine tarantula "skeleton"...an in tact shed, but that's something else again!)


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I want to get a skelly dog or cat for my front porch but I'd be tempted to leave it out all year lol



LOL Yep 

Or even sit a full size skele beside a dog sitting on the bench.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Wanted to order that frog, but couldn't for some reason so I searched amazon. Lookie what I found!
http://www.amazon.com/Miniland-9906...skeleton&pebp=1421979283972&peasin=B003U6H1QW

A little pricey, but very cool! Would go well on a potion table or curio shelf.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Nightfisher said:


> Wanted to order that frog, but couldn't for some reason so I searched amazon. Lookie what I found!
> http://www.amazon.com/Miniland-9906...skeleton&pebp=1421979283972&peasin=B003U6H1QW
> 
> A little pricey, but very cool! Would go well on a potion table or curio shelf.


Curse you!!! 
I was perfectly happy with my ugly cheap frog skelly until I clicked on that link!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

QUOTE=Nightfisher;Wanted to order that frog, but couldn't for some reason so I searched amazon. Lookie what I found!
http://www.amazon.com/Miniland-9906...skeleton&pebp=1421979283972&peasin=B003U6H1QW

Ditto what Hilda said! So as not to be green ALL night, I ordered that frog and....not to be outdone a discounted Skel-E-Squirrel for $20.
When hubby sees the box, he'll be REAL happy


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That looks pretty close to the frog I have. Did it come disassembled in a box?
A squirrel? I didn't even know about that one. Hmmmm...


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

I think they come fully articulated, oojen, same as the Crazy Bonez ones...but not 100% sure, as I've only purchased
the CB skellies. I'll post pics when my 2 new pets arrive.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That would be great if you could pose it!
Oo, that squirrel is fantastic! I'll have to add him to my list of things to get back to when the time gets closer!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Punkineater,
Please do post pics. I will hold off on my project until I see that frog. 
I was just fiddling around and the frog I have just won't do now. LOL


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

I so wanted a pig skelly for our luau resort themed year, but couldn't find one. We were going to have it being roasted. Well, at least we had a skeleton mermaid (I sewed a tail for her.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh, great idea for the luau pig. I only have the bird, but as these things get more popular, they are really growing on me. They are good for a lab, an oddities display, a witch area, or just as part of a scene.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Hilda said:


> Punkineater,
> Please do post pics. I will hold off on my project until I see that frog.
> I was just fiddling around and the frog I have just won't do now. LOL


Will do, Hilda! I'm keeping my fingers crossed, like oojen said, that the critters will be poseable, but if not, I'll still
be happy...it's BONES, and I just love me some bones!



Savage Night said:


> I so wanted a pig skelly for our luau resort themed year, but couldn't find one. We were going to have it being roasted. Well, at least we had a skeleton mermaid (I sewed a tail for her.


Here's a link to a site that sells all kinds of animal skeletons..albeit very pricey! If you found a pig skull at a reasonable price (found mine at a yard sale for $10), you could fake the rest of the skelly with cardboard & paper mache...just a thought.
http://www.animalskeletons.net/animal-skeletons-pig.html


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I have the skele-squirrel. It's a resin statue just like their earless dog and cat. I wouldn't recommend leaving them out unprotected due to that. The Crazy Bonez can be used to take more risk. Too bad Target's version is a weaker plastic, hence the lower start price.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Hilda said:


> Punkineater,
> Please do post pics. I will hold off on my project until I see that frog.
> I was just fiddling around and the frog I have just won't do now. LOL


So here is the frog, assembled, the Skel-E-Squirrel, & a $5 plastic parrot skeleton with shoulder straps...




















I am disappointed in the frog..first, it was like an "F" bomb airport around here for about an hour & a half trying to assemble the thing The connections do not easily go together & more than 2 hands were needed to wrangle pieces & use pliers. Second, it needs to be aged-which would help immensely with the cheap plastic look. I'll do that & remount on a wood piece. If you want to brush up on your curse words, this it the project for you! Keep your Sledge-O-Matic handy.
The Skel-E-Squirrel is adorable. Like Sidnami said, it's more on the fragile side & appears breakable if dropped. One pose only.
The plastic parrot was only $5, so I figured, what the hey... I could glue on some feathers here & there...stuff it in a bird cage. It has attached shoulder straps so that you can 'wear' him pirate~style.
...now where is my Xanax...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

punkineater said:


> So here is the frog, assembled, the Skel-E-Squirrel, & a $5 plastic parrot skeleton with shoulder straps...
> 
> I am disappointed in the frog..first, it was like an "F" bomb airport around here for about an hour & a half trying to assemble the thing The connections do not easily go together & more than 2 hands were needed to wrangle pieces & use pliers. Second, it needs to be aged-which would help immensely with the cheap plastic look. I'll do that & remount on a wood piece. If you want to brush up on your curse words, this it the project for you! Keep your Sledge-O-Matic handy.
> The Skel-E-Squirrel is adorable. Like Sidnami said, it's more on the fragile side & appears breakable if dropped. One pose only.
> ...


Oh thank you so much for the report!! 
I am sorry you are frustrated with the frog. I do appreciate your honest feedback. I think my flat cheap frog will work just fine now for what I want to do. LOL I can totally relate to the curse-bombs. I am a little famous for mine too. LOL The squirrel is adorable!! I bought a bunch of critters the same style as your parrot and I was sort of apathetic about them until I put them out in they are and they are a great touch!! 









Thanks again for reporting back to us.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Great skeleton creatures, i laughed my butt off when i saw the skeleton spider.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That rat looks right at home in his setting! I was happy with the rats, too, but I wasn't thrilled with the skelly-zombie chicken/rooster. I bought it on impulse because it fit my "Welcome to the Farm" outdoor scenes, but it was pretty bad. The neck and head are of ridiculous proportion. It looks like someone put a comb on a flamingo head assembly, and stuck it on a chicken body. I cut off a large portion of the giant hooked beak (?) and that helped a little. With everything else I had out, I doubt anyone really took note of it's bad proportions, but still...

Quote of the day:
"Has anyone in this family even _seen_ a chicken?"


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ooojen said:


> That rat looks right at home in his setting! I was happy with the rats, too, but I wasn't thrilled with the skelly-zombie chicken/rooster. I bought it on impulse because it fit my "Welcome to the Farm" outdoor scenes, but it was pretty bad. The neck and head are of ridiculous proportion. It looks like someone put a comb on a flamingo head assembly, and stuck it on a chicken body. I cut off a large portion of the giant hooked beak (?) and that helped a little. With everything else I had out, I doubt anyone really took note of it's bad proportions, but still...
> 
> Quote of the day:
> "Has anyone in this family even _seen_ a chicken?"


You know what's funny?! I LOVE the rooster most of all. It's so goofy! Although, you are right. It has nothing to do with a real chicken that has turned zombie. LOL Everything is exaggerated and cartoon like.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I imagine the rooster's wonky proportions fit much better with a playful theme than with my attempt at serious creepiness!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ooojen said:


> I imagine the rooster's wonky proportions fit much better with a playful theme than with my attempt at serious creepiness!


'Boy, I say Boy...' don't you recognize ole Zombie Foghorn Leghorn?!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

lol - He's definitely got that beak!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a baby dragon skelle


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sidnami said:


> Crazy Bonez has the skeleton bulldog, hound, beagle, cat, bird, spider, vulture, mouse and scorpion.


GASP! A Beagle???? I have to go check it out!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm back with a followup of our discussion back in January about what we are doing with our skele-whats.

Keeping with the creepy, somewhat cartoonish, feeling that the skeletons already have... 
I created different plaques and bases out of unpainted wood pieces and signs. Painted them black and used crackle finish to hopefully make them look old. I am using them to create a sort of Victorian creepy specimens look in a laboratory theme. 










I'm really happy. I think I'll get more skellies and make a few more standing and hanging 'specimens' to place around the lab.






















I had to admit to this one turning out far better than I thought, because it wound up being really funny.
Initially, I wanted to somehow affix the skull to the wood and hang it on a wall, like you see head mounts. Only the on/off switch is on bottom. So I had just set it on the dining room table until I figured how to attach it, and our son walked by and the head started barking and howling and sort of bounces it's way around... it was HILARIOUS! Our son jumped and we all had a great laugh. So now we are going to leave it simply sitting on the base and we'll put it on a desk among other items. It should be a cute little unexpected scare.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Hilda said:


> I'm back with a followup of our discussion back in January about what we are doing with our skele-whats.
> 
> Keeping with the creepy, somewhat cartoonish, feeling that the skeletons already have...
> I created different plaques and bases out of unpainted wood pieces and signs. Painted them black and used crackle finish to hopefully make them look old. I am using them to create a sort of Victorian creepy specimens look in a laboratory theme.
> ...


Those are awesome Angel! 
I love how you re-purpose things  I am loving the dinosaur bat hee hee


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Your display looks excellent, and I bet it was hilarious when the skull was activated! That will be great for a party!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Hilda, that wolf head sounding off and shaking off his mount really cracks me up.  Great fun with these props. Love it all.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a skelly cat I'd like to do something with.
Any ideas? Here are a few pics of the two-headed Tweety Bonez bird I put together for P5.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Hilda, you _definitely_ have the gift of the evil eye~not only does every skeleton look great, 
your photos are perfectl! <3 mwhaaaaa!!!

bobzilla~the two-headed Tweety is priceless


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Bob your two headed crow is amazing!
Hilda I too have the Dino bat, frog and a few others. This looks soooo cool I'm definately gonna rip off I mean borrow this idea!!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Hilda said:


> I'm back with a followup of our discussion back in January about what we are doing with our skele-whats.
> 
> Keeping with the creepy, somewhat cartoonish, feeling that the skeletons already have...
> I created different plaques and bases out of unpainted wood pieces and signs. Painted them black and used crackle finish to hopefully make them look old. I am using them to create a sort of Victorian creepy specimens look in a laboratory theme.
> ...


Yep, I'm ripping you off too  ~the whole enchilada. The idea of the dog suddenly barking amongst the specimen display makes me 
The dog head, supposedly was at CVS, although I was never able to find one-I stalked every single CVS in our area last year. Is that where you found yours?
Do you, or anybody else, know where these can be purchased, found, dug up, flown in....? Already checked evilbay, nuttin.

p.s. Just so's ya know, Hilda, you're making the rest of us creepy haunters look bad!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I forgot to mention how much I love the skeletal fetus (?) in a jar with the huge skull!

I spent some time yesterday turning one of my skeletal oddities from glaring white to a more natural ivory. I tried using extremely strong coffee to dye it, but it didn't take. I wound up liking the ivory color better than brown anyway-- more natural. Sometimes things work out like that


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow! Thank you guys. I am delighted at the response. I am laughing too! 'Evil Eye'?!?! I am THRILLED. 
Thank you!! I think I am going to have such a good time being creepy. 

Yes. I got the wolf head last year at CVS. I didn't know anyone was having a hard time finding them. I saw them at several. I wonder if they will repeat them this year. I have no other idea where to get them right now. I'm sorry. I will give a shout out the minute I see any.

BOBZILLA. You rock man! Two-Headed TweetySkelly is incredible.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

ooojen said:


> I forgot to mention how much I love the skeletal fetus (?) in a jar with the huge skull!
> 
> I spent some time yesterday turning one of my skeletal oddities from glaring white to a more natural ivory. I tried using extremely strong coffee to dye it, but it didn't take. I wound up liking the ivory color better than brown anyway-- more natural. Sometimes things work out like that
> View attachment 237712


Turned out great! This little guy is sooo COOL! What was/is/used to be- is it, and where did you get it?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have absolutely no idea what I was doing from January onward this year but somehow missed seeing this thread until tonight. Great thread and Hilda I absolutely love, love, love your mountings. I laughed so hard at the kids getting surprised by the wolf head. I will add that I bought my animated werewolf heads from Target one year. I'd have to go back through my photos to say when though, might have been before CVS carried them. Target doesn't usually repeat the same stuff so doubt it will be back there. CVS maybe. It was labeled a werewolf so that might help if doing an internet search for one.

I may very well do something similar to Hilda's display of my skeleton guys. I bought my CostPlus World Market bat (who cares about the head! maybe they meant to say it was a pterodactyl??) and frog to use in my mad lab, with frogs suspended in specimen jars. I might make thin plexiglass boxes for some of the skeletons as an alternative to the jars or plaques. I also thought many of the creatures would be an interesting display in a Carnevil side show.

Thanks to one of our wonderful members here I have some At Home mini scorpions and mice coming. I never asked, but how big are these things? When I heard mini Crazy Bonez I was thinking a couple of inches, like in real-life.

Here's the 2014 CVS skull (14.99):









Here's the 2013 Target Skull (15.00):









I think the CVS one had more desirable coloring. CVS Pharmacy has just been rocking halloween the last few years.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Cool, GoS!
Sorry I missed your question, Punkineater. It's a Canvey Island Monster, 3-D printed, from Etsy.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks like Big Lots has the animated Skele-a-cat and the light up eyes skeleton. HG has the mini skele rat, spider and scorpion along with the cat and bulldog. They also have the skeleton pirates for $10 more then their regular skeletons around $50. They also had the skeleton bats at a low quality.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Is there more then one place to get the frog?


----------



## Zombie-Mombie (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh my, these are awesome.... Never heard of a Gummy Bear Skeleton before - these rock!


----------



## Zombie-Mombie (Jul 26, 2015)

Just picked this up at Jo-Ann's Fabrics on sale for $23.99 (+ had a digital coupon for $10 off $50 purchase) Just love this little vulture and he's pretty close to life size (maybe a little smaller - but pretty close I think)


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Costco has these today


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for posting photos folks! It really helps in deciding if I want to stop by the stores.

I posted this in the Kmart thread already, but Kmart has an assortment of sizes of the skeleton spiders and rats, but it also is carrying this awesome fish online!!


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got a frog skeleton from Michaels


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

A BIG shout out to my friend in MI, who was kind enough to send 3 bats & 3 rat skellies(no At Home store in So. Scaryfornia) . I bought 3 of the skelly fish from K-Mart and 2 skelly frogs from Michael's, and 2 animated kitty skels from Big Lots added to the collection the other day. Building myself a Noah's Ark of skeleton critters. Love 'em!


----------



## Zombie-Mombie (Jul 26, 2015)

Wow wish we still had Kmarts around here - they've all gone out of business  - Love the rats


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Budget is gone following a trip to wallmart. Dog, car, rat and spider


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I got the rat skelly from Target but I wanted a little bit of a more realistic look. Here he is after his makeover to lose the nose, ears etc.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Hilda said:


> Last year I got a bat-like skeleton and frog skeleton from World Markets. (I believe that was the name of the place. I found it from a thread on here. I'll check and see if I can find a proper link and add it here.)


Looks like the bat skeletons are back in stock.
The other link posted said unavailable online.
Think I'll get a few 
Here's the working "available" link http://www.worldmarket.com/product/hanging+dinosaur++skeleton.do


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

January... Seems to be a good time to start playing with our Skele-a-Whats again!! LOL

I made a bird mummy for my scientists collection in my laboratory (using the CrazyBonez bird).


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a Gator Skull.... here it is as im playing with my french bulldog, she was jumping and barking at it!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

So cool Angel!
I love that little guy 



Hilda said:


> January... Seems to be a good time to start playing with our Skele-a-Whats again!! LOL
> 
> I made a bird mummy for my scientists collection in my laboratory (using the CrazyBonez bird).
> 
> View attachment 272905


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I read some British people think it is good luck to have a dead Cat somewhere in your house.
One of the first things i discovered here was a dead cat, mummified in a crawlspace. I recently had to do some repair work in that crawlspace, he's still there!

"MeeeeOOOooooo!"


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> I read some British people think it is good luck to have a dead Cat somewhere in your house.


Yep, that was a thing in 18th century; not so much now, I'm sure. 
I have to say, I prefer Hilda's style of mummy enormously!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Bobzilla!! I'm glad you like it. Always means a lot when you offer me encouragement. 



Gym Whourlfeld said:


> I read some British people think it is good luck to have a dead Cat somewhere in your house.


Oh my. I did not know about that, but I was surprised to see how many bird and cat mummies there were when I googled same. I guess this was a big thing once upon a time.



ooojen said:


> Yep, that was a thing in 18th century; not so much now, I'm sure.
> I have to say, I prefer Hilda's style of mummy enormously!


I sure hope not so much now! LOL (And thank you.)  I appreciate your technical advice when I'm making this weird stuff.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Hilda, nice job on your bird mummy skele -a- what!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

SPIDERS HASVE EXOSKELETONS, NOT SEKELTONS. 

ARGH!!!!

Yes they look cool but it annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

lilibat said:


> SPIDERS HASVE EXOSKELETONS, NOT SEKELTONS.


It's true, none of the Halloween decor skelly creatures are anywhere near anatomically correct. The arthropods are the worst. Even most of the human skeleton props leave a lot to be desired. 
But the whole Halloween thing is about suspending rational belief


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I know but for some reason that one bothers me.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

I found a skeleton skeleton 
View attachment 273076


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

lilibat said:


> SPIDERS HASVE EXOSKELETONS, NOT SEKELTONS.
> 
> ARGH!!!!
> 
> Yes they look cool but it annoys the crap out of me.


You must HATE this
View attachment 273077


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.crazybonezskeleton.com/productline.html

Looks like the new stuff is here! Frog, bat, lizard, owl, and alien!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I did two more (faux) laboratory mounts using crazy bonez critters.









PS. The label on the spider specifies it is an _exuviae _


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

You found his accuracy -- Way to go! haha! 
I thought the scorpion looked a lot like a shed, too. It makes sense!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ooojen said:


> You found his accuracy -- Way to go! haha!
> I thought the scorpion looked a lot like a shed, too. It makes sense!


hahaha You are rubbing off on me.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

So for this year, At Homes has added the skeleton gargoyle, two-headed watchdog and the pig. Target got the gorilla. Oriental Trader has the mermaid and two headed skeleton. And on Amazon is the sloth.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Frogs (both flattened and full), fish and wiener dogs oh-my. I have an extensive "pet sematary" in my workshop all guarded by the evil Mr. Monkey.




























Seriously, I have bags and boxes overflowing with just about every creature made. I will be selling most of it off this fall as my storage bins are busting at the seams waiting for new props to be constructed:










P.S. - I love seeing old post resurrected...


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

I just like how organized your stuff is. Each time I try to get the storage like that, I end up having to deal with some random thing that won’t fit in a tub. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I didn't notice anyone mention the skelly unicorns 😁 I'm a sucker for unicorns. Kroger had them the past couple of years but I haven't been able to afford one  Maybe this year


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Don’t forget the skeleton unicorn (pony size) that Oriental Trading has had since last year. Someone on here did a fabulous DIY makeover on one or two.









He’s 2-feet tall, so pygmy size but super cute. He’s priced such as he qualifies for free shipping BTW.

I’ve bought skeleton gator heads in the past from Target and last year picked up a sharks head from Spirit. Also added to my inventory an electric eel (had been on my wish list for Crazy Bonez and was excited to see they added it) and a really cool angler fish. He’s probably my favorite. 

Someone also did a cool project with a giant ogre (cyclops as I recall). 

Yes, I got bitten by the Crazy Bonez in the last few years. Started out with cat and a number of dog versions (even dog house), snakes and other crawlies, birds/bats, my favorite category of giant size dinosaurs, OT large mermaid, the pose and stay human skeletons and even the alien one. Wow what a fabulous new prop category they created.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Might be enticed to add an octopus from OT for my underwater theme this year.








I like CB’s quality on these props and found the knock-offs that some stores will sell lacking in durability and looks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I found the cyclops guy. He’s at OT still.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

I purchased the Octopus and Fish Anglers from “At Home” this year & changed them up a bit to add to our “Under The Dead SEA!” theme for HaLLoWEeN!!!! 🧜🏼‍♀️💜💕 Really cool pieces!!! 🎃

Link: Light-Up Octopus Skeleton, 13" | At Home

Link: Light-Up Fish Skeleton, 17" | At Home


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Love the mods @FunnyFreckledFrog. It's become your signature!!! And I'm guessing you were the one who did the paint mods on the mermaids, unicorn and cyclops that I was thinking of!

Based on the photos looks like you covered the glowing "head bulb" on the angler fish before painting or took the bulb off in some instances. Does it just unscrew? I'd love to see a photo at night with them if possible. There's a light inside him too if I'm not mistaken or maybe that was the electric eel?.... I'm terribly jealous of your undersea world.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Love the mods @FunnyFreckledFrog. It's become your signature!!! And I'm guessing you were the one who did the paint mods on the mermaids, unicorn and cyclops that I was thinking of!
> 
> Based on the photos looks like you covered the glowing "head bulb" on the angler fish before painting or took the bulb off in some instances. Does it just unscrew? I'd love to see a photo at night with them if possible. There's a light inside him too if I'm not mistaken or maybe that was the electric eel?.... I'm terribly jealous of your undersea world.


Yes, I did all those pieces. Thank you for your kind comments. 😀 I’m gonna color my Flotsam and Jetsam tonight/tommorrow too. I’ll see if I can get some pictures or videos of my fish lighted. I protected them with tape (doesn’t unscrew) to keep the lights and love them even more now. ♥


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Monkey is new this year


----------

